# turbo



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

i know there is a hotshot turbo for the ga16, but is there a cheaper direction? i mean 4k is ALOT for a turbo kit. and especially if im only goin to run 5-6psi, which is the best for the ga16 w/o doing more to the interior of the engine. plus, w/ the 5-6 psi, i dont even need an intercooler. can i buy just a single turbo, and not buy the whole kit, and custom make everything else? thanks 

-zach


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You are now in the realm of the Ghetto turbo setup. You need to figure it out by yourself and use junkyard parts to do so. The manifold could be from a manufacturer or custom made, either by yourself or a competent shop that is well versed in TIG welding stainless steel. You will also need to figure out fule management and how to interface your ideas with the Nissan computer. Remember that if you screw it up, you're buying a new engine. Am I trying to discourage you? Nah, I want to do the same thing to my Sentra if I can get a good deal on a small turbo and intercooler and find someone to fab a decent manifold for whatever turbo I end up finding. (Hint: big is not necessarily good. Go for a T25, T28 or maybe a Mistsubishi TD04 off a DSM coupe) I also have a variety of cars so if I mess it up, I'm not without transportation!


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

check www.jgycustoms.com

I bought a turbo for my B13 SE-R from these guys

also check out www.sr20forum.com

There are a couple of guys that have turbo'd ga16's there

-vq


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sl0wthe0ry said:


> and especially if im only goin to run 5-6psi, which is the best for the ga16 w/o doing more to the interior of the engine.


where did you get this from???

and jgy sells the hotshot kit for $3200...


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Dude, I think you need to do a lot more research before you turbo if you think you need to strengthen internals at anything more than 6 psi. I'm pretty sure forum members Wes and Myoung are running stock internals and they are at, last I checked, 249 and 233 whp, respectively. That's well over 10 psi, probably verging on 20. (Myoung is Nissan performance mag's chief editor. Check out project 200SX.) Good luck with your low buck boosting, but make sure you know what you're doing.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hell im on 9psi with a stock CLUTCH...haha...(dumbass, i know...my ACT is waiting to be installed...)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

THis thread has obviously been covered like sixty gagillion times... "i want turbo but I want it cheap..." whatever...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cheap turbo=shitty, unreliable turbo. Plain and simple.

Choose 2 of these three, but ONLY 2: cheap, fast, reliable

cheap and fast= gonna boom
cheap and reliable= worthlessly slow
fast and reliable= expensive


----------

